
Deep Fakes, FaceApp and Child Pornography - cdoxsey
https://medium.com/@jacobyoung84/deep-fakes-faceapp-and-child-pornography-63ee23e56f30
======
35787
People are so funny. I saw a bbc documentary about sex dolls. The reporter had
a tour of a Japanese sex doll factory and stumbled across a sex doll that
looked exactly like a 12 yo girl. This straight, grown male reporter
immediately began to weep. His response was to sob. It was hilarious. It was
so politically incorrect that it broke his brain. Perfect example of how
irrational people become when child sexuality is involved. Especially brits.
It’s just a doll you twit.

